# Bowtuningschool.com



## huteson2us2 (Jun 22, 2005)

I took the Frank Pearson School of Archery years ago and jumped several points in competition and eventually became a pro. I see and compete against Frank now but don't know if he still has a school anymore. What I am saying is that it pays to take a school by a Pro. Today I would attend a school by Griv or a similar top Pro. It's like school, any teacher can teach math, but only a professor with experience can teach advanced math. If you want to just shoot then any archery school will do. But if you want to be a winner, you have to be taught by a winner.


----------



## tirving (Nov 3, 2013)

https://bowtuneschool.com/home/


----------



## Crosona (May 16, 2020)

have you used this?


----------

